# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  a lexoni seri te librave apo vetem libra ne vetvete

## Arianit Gashi

seri te librave jane harry potter 
the mortal instruments 
twilight saga
the hunger games etj

seri  te librave e quajme disa libra me te njejten histori psh duhet ta lexoni librin e pare pastaj te dytin e te tretin ne menyre qe te kuptoni historine pra historia vazhdon ne me shume se nje liber 
THANKS :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Prudence

po sigurisht me ka qelluar te lexoj.kshu sic e ke shpjeguar ti serine e librave mund te permend ketu disa.

Konti Monte Kristos(4 vellime)
Te mjeret(3)
Saga e Forsajteve(3 ose 4)
ky *Grey* i famshem  :shkelje syri:  (3)
Burra qe urrejne grate me dy vellimet pasuese.
Nje tregjedi amerikane(2 vellime dikur)
Dombi dhe i biri(2 vellime dikur) 
E kuqja dhe e zeza(2)
ETJ ETJ

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Po cukun dhe gekun?

Lol

----------


## optimus.prime

Harry Potter 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 (italisht)
Silmarillion, Hobbit, Mbreti i Unazave (italisht)
Fshati midis ujerave (nese mund te quhet seri pasi qe eshte me te njejtin titull i ndare ne tri pjese)
Keti me kujtohen per momentin.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Bleva sot ne panair,

Kujtimet e casanoves, 1,2

Botuesi tha qe do nxjerre edhe 3 dhe 4.

P.s prude sa libra bleve?

----------

